#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Mode & Bodycare >  Goeie kapper Utrecht

## Nokia123

Goedemiddag,

Kan iemand mij een adres geven voor een goeie kapper in Utrecht. Voornamelijk voor fohnen.

Alvast dank

----------


## berrkaniaa

Maher op de amsterdamsestraatweg hoor ik positieve verhalen over, als je een hoofddoek draagt is dat niet slim aangezien er ook mannen komen en mannelijke kappers zijn. Uhmm en feliz in kanaleneiland ben ik tevreden over  :Smilie:

----------

